# Flogas rates



## JackN (13 Jan 2011)

i just received my gas bill for Nov-Dec from Flogas. A big shock, but we did have the central heating on a lot during the recent cold spell.

I looked at the unit rate for the gas and compared against previous bills. This is what I found:
Bill for May & June:                                    3.5780 cents per kWh
Bill for July & August:  some at 3.5780 cents per kWh,                               some at 3.4999 cents per kWh (2% decrease)
Bill for Sept & Oct:     some at 3.4999 cents per kWh,                               some at 3.8525 cents per kWh (10% increase)

(Above rates are excluding VAT)

I had no forewarning about either the 2% decrease or the 10% increase and I can't remember seeing anything in the media about gas prices going up.

Anybody else had a similar surprise?

By the way, I'm on a standard Flogas package, paying a supply charge of 16.44 cents per day.


----------



## journeyman10 (25 Sep 2011)

I've just being going through my energy bills for the past year or so to figure out my usage in order to obtain the best deals before winter arrives, and have noticed much the same as you for Flogas (from whom I obtain my gas supply).

I'm on  Flogas "Band B", and the rate I've paid for gas (i.e. per kwh) has varied up and down over the past 18 months. Also, the supply charge seems to have increased a few months ago. I don't recall being notified of any of these changes.

The rate I'm paying now is also quite different to the "new customer" Band B rate quoted on their site which is (at time of writing) 3.341 cent / kWh, supply charge 16.44 cent / day (both ex VAT). My last bill (Jul-Aug 2011) was 3.8525 cent/kWh , supply charge 23.01 cent/day (both ex VAT).

Needless to say, I'm going to call Flogas to clarify their policy on pricing.


journeyman.


----------



## odt (25 Sep 2011)

The price increase without notification was discussed a couple of weeks ago.:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=157752&highlight=flogas

I wrote a letter to Flogas outlining 'breach of contract' as change of price notification was required under the terms and conditions. I was refunded for the overcharging and Flogas have revised my account to the discounted rates.


----------



## journeyman10 (26 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the info. I phoned Flogas today - they said  that they send out notification to customers when prices changes. However, I'm sure that I never received any advance notification. So, I'm going to follow up with a letter referring to their T&Cs, and requesting that I be transferred on to the tariffs that they advertise on their web site. 

They also said that their rates are changing at the beginning October (Gas price up, but supply charge down), and that a letter will be sent out to this  effect. There are no details of the rises on their web site at the moment. Assuming the letter is sent (I haven't received it yet), I have to say that I think this is very short notice. 

It's interesting to contrast this with the UK, where suppliers are obliged to provide 30 days notice (google for "bbc business-13209666" for a BBC news article with the details (cant post URLs)) - which gives consumers the opportunity to change suppliers. I wonder what (if any) policy the Irish regulator has on this.


----------



## PolkaDot (30 Sep 2011)

I received my latest Flogas bill yesterday and at bottom of the bill it gives the new prices which will be effective from Oct 1st (I can’t remember the rates off the top of my head). They also enclosed a leaflet with the bill which is in relation to the rates increase. 

They have not updated the rates on their website and there is no mention of the charge increasing. I wonder are they still offering these rates to new customers? I only signed up with them 3 months ago.


----------



## PolkaDot (4 Oct 2011)

The rates on their website have been updated:
http://www.flogasnaturalgas.ie/comparerates.php

Also, they are still the cheapest gas supplier:
http://www.*****************.com/bord-gais-or-flogas-who-is-the-cheapest-for-gas.html


----------



## theresa1 (7 Oct 2012)

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/flogas-accused-of-being-sneaky-with-price-rise-3250386.html


- Ah sure it's a great little country that we live in.


----------



## potnoodler (7 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the reminger , they did something similar last year , so time to re exam the rates. 
They are all offering,


----------



## theresa1 (12 Oct 2012)

Got a letter from Flogas:-

Commodity Rate 0.051670 € per kwh

Standing Charge 0.211700 € per day

effective from the 30th October 2012

I currently pay Supply (guess it's the same as Standing Charge) Charge of 22.74.

Is this a mistake in the letter? They are hardly reducing the Standing Charge are they?


----------



## pjd104 (12 Oct 2012)

I think its time to change from Flogas. Airtricity are doing a great offer for existing electricity customers


----------



## gipimann (12 Oct 2012)

theresa1 said:


> Got a letter from Flogas:-
> Commodity Rate 0.051670 € per kwh
> Standing Charge 0.211700 € per day
> effective from the 30th October 2012
> ...



I got my latest bill today, and the current supply/standing charge is 19.73c per day (or 0.1973 €).   So there will be an increase for me from next bill.


----------



## JackN (29 Nov 2012)

PJD: I agree with you. Time to change.

I called Flogas and explained I was looking for better value and they offered a 7% reduction straight away.

However, I checked out Airtricity and their 12 month offer is attractive for a household like mine where we use a lot of gas for cooking and heating.

Even though Airtricity's annual service charges are higher for both fuels (Gas: €103, Electricity: €160), I calculate I will save 16% on gas compared to Flogas' improved offer if I apply the full Airtricity discount (23%) to gas. However their electricity rates are higher than I'm paying at present to Bord Gais so there would be a slight increase there.

If I apply 16% of the Airtricity discount to Gas and 7% to Electricity, I calculate a saving of 10% on my gas and 2% on my electricity.

In summary, the Airtricity offer seems to suit in my case.


----------



## suzie (29 Nov 2012)

I guess it depends on ones usage. Gas is only for CH & HW in my place.

Used bonkers for comparison and in my case was better to take the flogas discount but switch to airtricity for electricity.

S.


----------

